# Can't keep feet flat when squatting



## pghkid3 (Nov 23, 2004)

I recently started working out with a friend and he has never done squats before.  When he bends down for the bottom part of the motion, his heels come of the floor about an inch.  Is that a big problem and is it just because he is not flexible?  Is there anything he can do that will enable him to keep his feet flat the entire time he is squatting?


----------



## KarlW (Nov 23, 2004)

yep, lack of flexibility in the hamstrings and glutes. At least I think that's what it is. Stretching will help.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 23, 2004)

or your aren't sitting back enough.  You may be squatting straight down and not back and down. check your form.


----------



## plouffe (Nov 23, 2004)

Maybe try taking 2.5 or 5 pound plates and placing them just under your heals while squatting. That seems to help.


----------



## Flex (Nov 23, 2004)

KarlW said:
			
		

> yep, lack of flexibility in the hamstrings and glutes. At least I think that's what it is. Stretching will help.



i have the exact same problem when i squat, but its not from a lack of flexibility. I'm actually very flexible.


----------



## Flex (Nov 23, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> or your aren't sitting back enough.  You may be squatting straight down and not back and down. check your form.



it's not cuz of that^

it may be a lack of balance, or just my physiological mechanics, but i do like plouffe said, i put 5lb plates under my heels. with those, i go down to the ground...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 23, 2004)

plouffe said:
			
		

> Maybe try taking 2.5 or 5 pound plates and placing them just under your heals while squatting. That seems to help.


I have been told to avoid that as it increases preassure on the knees.


----------



## Flex (Nov 23, 2004)

^works fine for me.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 23, 2004)

My feet never sit flat, neither does my dad - my brother does.  It's not lack of flexibility, I just can't do it and maintain balance.


----------



## LAM (Nov 23, 2004)

KarlW said:
			
		

> yep, lack of flexibility in the hamstrings and glutes. At least I think that's what it is. Stretching will help.



ditto...

it's almost impossilbe to have good squat form when you are lacking flexibilty...


----------



## SugarDaddy (Nov 23, 2004)

To check your form, try this, when you are at the bottom of the motion, and your quads are 90° to the floor, check the position of your knees.  They should be only as forward as your toes are.  If they are further forward, you aren't going to be hitting the muscle the way you want to, and you will end up pushing up with the balls of your feet.  That is what causes the heels to go up.  Tell your friend to try and push up with the heel of the foot.  Honestly, if your friend hasn't done squats before, I would suggest that he starts out with a lighter weight.  Practise form form form.  Once he gets the form down, then start stacking up the plates.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 24, 2004)

KarlW said:
			
		

> yep, lack of flexibility in the hamstrings and glutes. At least I think that's what it is. Stretching will help.



Or in the ankles.

I don't agree with the block or plates under the heels idea either. It can mean that that when you squat your knees extend past your toes and by doing so, increase the amount of sheer happening on the knee tendons. It increases the potential for injury. 

Besides, i don't particularly see the benefit of putting your quads in a stronger position by putting your hamstrings in a weaker one.


----------



## Flex (Nov 24, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> Besides, i don't particularly see the benefit of putting your quads in a stronger position by putting your hamstrings in a weaker one.



i do, b/c i'm trying to build my quads when i squat.


----------



## Tha Don (Nov 24, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> i do, b/c i'm trying to build my quads when i squat.



lol


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 24, 2004)

I always sit down instead of back, is that bad?


----------

